# Game 14: L.A. Clippers @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

L.A. Clippers  9-2 *@* Denver Nuggets 7-6

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Friday, November 25, 2005
*TV:* FOX Sports West 2, Altitude.
*Location:* Pepsi Center, Denver, Colorado

*L.A. Clippers*​





































*Projected L.A. Clippers Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 19 Sam Cassell 6-3 185 11/18/69 12 Florida State
*SG* - 5 Cuttino Mobley 6-4 215 9/1/75 7 Rhode Island 
*SF* - 50 Corey Maggette 6-6 225 11/12/79 6 Duke
*PF* - 42 Elton Brand 6-8 272 3/11/79 6 Duke 
*C* - 35 Chris Kaman 7-0 265 4/28/82 2 Central Michigan

*L.A. Clippers Reserves*
0 Walter McCarty F 6-10 230 2/1/74 9 Kentucky 
15 James Singleton F 6-8 216 7/20/81 R Murray State 
54 Chris Wilcox FC 6-10 235 9/3/82 3 Maryland
11 Zeljko Rebraca C 7-0 265 4/9/72 4 None 
10 Howard Eisley PG 6-2 185 12/4/72 11 Boston College

*L.A. Clippers Players Stats:*










*L.A. Clippers Head Coach:*








*Mike Dunleavy Sr. *

*Mike Dunleavy Sr. Coaching History:*










*Denver Nuggets*​









*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 Utah 
*SG* - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 Cincinnati 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 Oklahoma 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 Clemson 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*George Karls Coaching History:*










*Out of game due to Injuries*
31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*​
L.A. Clippers fans and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: 

I'm excited to see how the Nuggets match up against the Clippers.

This should be a really good game. The Nuggets are playing a lot better despite their recent blow out loss to the Pistons. And as we all have been witnessing the Clippers seem to be the real deal this season. I'm expecting to see the Nuggets go out and set an up tempo game, but I believe the Clippers like to run as well. I haven't watched them enough to say for sure though. The Nuggets are at home and we play so much better at the Pepsi Center. I'm predicting a Nuggets win in this one. 

Let's Go Nuggets!


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Holy nice game thread! 
I'm too lazy to look it up, but I read somewhere that Kenyon Martin has been struggling with some kind of injury. Is he expected to play? Everytime I think about him, I remember when he and Maggette went at it when Martin was on the Nets. 

Anyway, good luck! Should be a good one.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RhettO said:


> Holy nice game thread!
> I'm too lazy to look it up, but I read somewhere that Kenyon Martin has been struggling with some kind of injury. Is he expected to play? Everytime I think about him, I remember when he and Maggette went at it when Martin was on the Nets.
> 
> Anyway, good luck! Should be a good one.


Thank you, been working on my game threads. :biggrin: 

I put Kenyon back in the starting lineup for this game because he played against the Pistons. Although he did come off the bench for the Nuggets in his first game back in some time. So Kenyon should be playing, but I'm only 50/50 about him starting. Even if Kenyon starts he will be playing limited minutes.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Brand and Mobley have favorable matchups;
Nuggets better hope Martin is heathly enough to cover Elton. 

Camby could dominate Kaman. How many times do you think the Hulk will get rejected by Marcus?

Cassell and Mags are evenly matched up against Melo and Miller.

Boykins and Watson could hurt the clips with their speed. Najera seems to always go on a scoring run against the clips - no matter what team he is on. 

Ross needs to play better than the Toronto game, he looked rusty. Ewing needs to play defense. W/o Z, Wilcox and Singelton should get more time. Waltah could hit a big three for us?

Clips lose by 2  Boykins hits a 16 footer at the buzzer to win :curse:


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

nice thread by the way..... :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nice thread, 

well..

no offense but, if the clippers stop the Nuggest constant dunk attempts or alley oop attempts 

hahah this should be an easy win...of course if we play great...


and Carmelo is always getting away with that hooking foul when he posts THEY NEVER CALL IT!! :curse: :curse: :curse: 

and Kenyon Martin, i kinda hate him ....more cuz this one time, i remember him and Corey Maggette

scuffled n **** n he kinda like put his fists at Coreys throat :curse: :curse: 

anyway..if we play our game, and a good one , and stop some penetrating we should win 

this GO CLIPPERS!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Walter needs to get his shot back ,i remember him making one 3, and since it seems

as he has missed everything he has shot

and hes been open!!!

i wonder who is gonna get more PT with Z out, Singleton or Walter


i hope the Nuggets lose by 20 hahah i personally dislike them 

i like Earl Boykins, and Eduardo Najera ....thats pretty much it

GO CLIPPERS :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> Brand and Mobley have favorable matchups;
> Nuggets better hope Martin is heathly enough to cover Elton.
> 
> Camby could dominate Kaman. How many times do you think the Hulk will get rejected by Marcus?
> ...


These are some good comments. I agree with you that the Nuggets will have their hands full with Brand. He has been playing really good, and I expect who ever is guarding Brand(Elson,Martin,Najera) to have to do it collectively and try and keep him at bay if possible.

No love loss between Cassell and the Nuggets since Sam played with the T-Wolves. So things might get a little chippy on the court. I'm actually a fan of Chris Kaman, but there is no way IMO that he can really stay with Camby. 

Match ups I'm interested in are Corey Maggette and Carmelo Anthony. (Duke vs. Syracuse)

And the Cuttino Mobley against DerMarr Johnson match up. That should be interesting. However i wouldnt be suprised seeing Andre Miller on Mobley at times as well. Karl has been playing Miller at the SG position at times.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> nice thread by the way..... :clap: :cheers:


Thank you, been working on them. They have gotten much better as of late. You can ask the other Nuggets posters how they started, it was pretty grim at first. So I appreciate the comments. :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> nice thread,
> 
> well..
> 
> ...


Thanks! :clap: 

Well you're right the Alley oops and fast break game is a big part of the Nuggets offensive machine. Probably 90 percent of it. So if the Clippers stop that, well than your probably right the Clippers will win most likely.

I don't think the little hook Carmelo uses is really that bad. The refs let it go for most players if it's not being used as a clear advantage. Give Melo some props he's a load on the block.

I rememeber the Kenyon Corey scuffle. I think it looked worse than it really was.

Clippers have a good chance at winning. I think this is another game the Nuggets will be able to use as a barometer. After a win or loss we will get a better picture of how good we are.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Thank you, been working on them. They have gotten much better as of late. You can ask the other Nuggets posters how they started, it was pretty grim at first. So I appreciate the comments. :cheers:



They are very good. I'd like to think you were inspired my threads last season


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> They are very good. I'd like to think you were inspired my threads last season


Thank you, and cpawfan was the original architect in the Nuggets forum. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Can any Clippers fans tell me if Daniel Ewing is getting any playing time? I'm just noticing you have a string of Duke players.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

new jerseys tonight! WOOOOO

o could end up seeing nuggets winning by just a little bit. this is going to be a GREAT game. i wish i could watch it! AHHHH


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Can any Clippers fans tell me if Daniel Ewing is getting any playing time? I'm just noticing you have a string of Duke players.


when Boykins is in the game, you can count on Ewing being in there, since Boykins will pretty much blow past Cassell. Maybe Ross will be in instead of Ewing, but I doubt that. If we only kept Tabuse to match up with Boykins :curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

23AirJordan :

I also want to compliment you on such an impressive game thread.

In fact, because of your efforts and inviting spirit, I asked Clippers fans to join in your thread for tonight. I don't know if they will ... but I asked and hope it is alright with Nugget fans.

Lately, our fans are so concentrated on the games, there's not much posting during them. 

I hope they show up; it might be fun to see how both sides see the same action. 

Let's have a good game ... almost time.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*OT: Dallas/Miami*

I just looked up and Dallas is all over Miami 42/27 in 2nd w/7:28 to go. What's going on? Who said Shaq was finished? Seems Miami reeeeeeealy need him.

OOPS!!! I may have spoken too soon; Wade is heating up.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Here we go ... I just love the Clippers' opening theme ...

Watching the guys walk in ... seems a lot of players have chosen the style KG started last year with the collar shirt under a sweater. A good alternative to the suit ... I guess.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Camby NOT playing. They didn't say why ... WHY?

Says that "Z" is feelin better.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i think i heard theres no camby tonight? that true and what happaned?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah ... I heard that too, but they didn't say why.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Yeah ... I heard that too, but they didn't say why.


dynasty . . im wonderin where all the nuggz fans are @? maybe on the clipper forum posting there? lol . .seems like us Clipper fans took this game thread over . . FOR NOW


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Coach confirms that Wilcox moves into the backup Center position. 

This is your chance Chris ... this is what Sam has been priming you for. AND, you won't have to contend with Camby so this gives you a chance to work the kinks out ... let's go.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> dynasty . . im wonderin where all the nuggz fans are @? maybe on the clipper forum posting there? lol . .seems like us Clipper fans took this game thread over . . FOR NOW


hmmm ... maybe they don't have that many. There weren't Clippers fans posting either last I looked.
'


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I say this experiment is failing ... lets go home!!! See ya there.

Better to post in our empty forum than theirs.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dre misses . . Cuttino hits it . .. 2-0 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

K-Mart with a lay-in . .2 up


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass misses, Kaman's tip is no good, Brand gobbles it up and gets fouled, shooting two


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> Brand and Mobley have favorable matchups;
> Nuggets better hope Martin is heathly enough to cover Elton.
> 
> Camby could dominate Kaman. How many times do you think the Hulk will get rejected by Marcus?
> ...


wow - im going with clips by 6 or 7. close game for awhile, clips pull ahead on a huge 14-2 run in 2nd half, nugs make small comeback, fall a few short. clips seal it with fts.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand htis both . .4-2 . . Dre hits it . . 4-4


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley misses but goal tending called 6-4 Clips . . . Dermarr misses a three


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo hit it 6-6 . . Johnson gets a foul


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> nice thread,
> 
> well..
> 
> ...


i would GLADLY trade all those offensive hooking fouls if he got the fouls called every time hes hacked in the lane. the 20+ fta would outweigh the couple of offensive fouls hed pick up.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

without camby theres no way we can win. lucky for the clips. oh well...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

nice jam by K-Mart . .:curse: kaman


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

no nene and no camby...kmart playing hurt. clips picked a good night to play us.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well Nugz, you might be right ... but you can't use that as an excuse. We played all of last year without ever having our starters on the floor at the same time due to extended injury (ies).

Get no pity here ... let's just be competitive.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The only reason Im sad about the injuries is because I wanted to see the Clippers play a really good team at full strength and show just how much they have grown over the course of one off season. There really is no reason for the Clippers to lose this game with Camby and Nene both out of the line up.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The only reason Im sad about the injuries is because I wanted to see the Clippers play a really good team at full strength and show just how much they have grown over the course of one off season. There really is no reason for the Clippers to lose this game with Camby and Nene both out of the line up.


Yes, you're right. The Clippers NEED that kind of challenge. I say ... CONSPIRACY, CONSPIRACY. They're just trying to keep the competitive teams from us until later in the season when we start to believe we're invincible. j/k 

Seriously though ... this would have been an excellent challenge before we get into the toughest challenges we've had this year.

What is the secrecy behind NOT letting us know what's wrong with Camby. Has anyone heard?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Yes, you're right. The Clippers NEED that kind of challenge. I say ... CONSPIRACY, CONSPIRACY. They're just trying to keep the competitive teams from us until later in the season when we start to believe we're invincible. j/k
> 
> Seriously though ... this would have been an excellent challenge before we get into the toughest challenges we've had this year.
> 
> What is the secrecy behind NOT letting us know what's wrong with Camby. Has anyone heard?



Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.. Camby was tearing it up before he got hurt...... And I looked on Yahoo news for any info and it just said he'd miss tonights game.

Odd.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

13/2 run by Denver, a zillion turnovers by the Clipps. Denver leads by 10 64/54

Clippers act like they're more upset that Camby's not playing than Denver is ....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God I love Brand and Im happy Corey is back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brand is my father.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Missed the FREE? WTF? CASSELL... NOoooo


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

What An Ugggly Game!!!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> What An Ugggly Game!!!


naa it was very pretty


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

nuggets looked nice tonight.

-beat one of the hottest team right now
-win WITHOUT camby
-Anthony is starting to shoot better.



NUGGETS ARE 4 REAL! :banana: 





p.s. i dig the new jerseys


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> 23AirJordan :
> 
> I also want to compliment you on such an impressive game thread.
> 
> ...


Dynasty Raider you are all more than welcomed to post in the Nuggets forum anytime you want. By the way good game tonight. Clippers are a good team, but the Nuggets are a playoff caliber team, and probably one of the stongest teams the Clippers have faced. Oh well there will be plenty more Clippers vs. Nuggets games this season. See you back here for them!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Nuggets win! 105 Clippers 95* :banana: :biggrin: :clap: :cheers: 

What a solid win for the Nuggets!

We beat one of the best teams so far in the West this season. The Nuggets are resilient, and playing better basketball all around. This Nuggets team will be a playoff team, and get much better as the season continues.

Great game I mean outstanding game by Carmelo tonight! He was due a break out game sooner or later. Happy it came tonight with Camby out.









Carmelo Stats - 35 Points 6 Rebounds 4 Assists. Not a bad day at the office! :clap:

I also have to give it up for Kenyon. He looked much better out there tonight then he did against the Pistons. He had a nice dunk on Kaman! And played Brand really good. I know Brand got his, but Kenyon pushed him out of his comfort zone and made him work for his baskets. Great game by Martin.

Once again Kleiza looked impressive. I really like that Karl is utilizing Kleiza more and more.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game Pictuers*


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

wow...great win without camby! melo stepped it up. 

kleiza looks pretty decent out there. could turn out to be a good player.

only bad part of the game was listening to the clips announcers. ugh!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Well Nugz, you might be right ... but you can't use that as an excuse. We played all of last year without ever having our starters on the floor at the same time due to extended injury (ies).
> 
> Get no pity here ... let's just be competitive.


wasnt asking for pity. its just bad timing.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> wow...great win without camby! melo stepped it up.
> 
> kleiza looks pretty decent out there. could turn out to be a good player.
> 
> only bad part of the game was listening to the clips announcers. ugh!


Yep I agree with you NugzFan about the Clippers announcers. They were so biased. I like Scott Hastings for the Nuggets announcers. He seems to at least be critical of the Nuggets when they deserve criticism.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Clippers announcers are terrible. That was a good win, i think we just proved to everyone that we are for real and that the clippers are fakers.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

we'll see what you say when you guys play us at home.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ClipOre4Life said:


> we'll see what you say when you guys play us at home.


Should be another good game. I believe the Nuggets play the Clippers 4 times this season.


----------

